# Minneapolis/St. Paul - who of our members lives there?



## LaFoto (Jan 23, 2011)

Who's in that area? 
I might be going to Stillwater in mid-June, so if there'd be members nearby who'd like to meet up with me and/or point me towards places to take the camera to, just let me know, will you?


----------



## DecadentDashes (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm a few hours to the north, but I'd be interested in coming down for a meet-up.


----------



## RauschPhotography (Jan 23, 2011)

I live in Mankato at the moment, but my family lives about 30 mins from Stillwater. It's definitely a possibility!


----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 23, 2011)

Possibility here, too... I'm about an hour south (near Rochester) but would be willing to drive up, I have family in Hastings so it shouldn't be a problem if I don't have anything going on.

I see you're in Germany? My mom would love to talk to you, she was born and raised in Darmstadt.


----------



## AverageJoe (Jan 23, 2011)

I'd be in.... in 5 months when I move home.


----------



## Rit (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm in Minnesota and know the areas, but I'm just getting into photography as a hobby, so I just have a simple digital camera. I know we have a 'Meet-up" group that goes around and takes pictures and they have alot of members. Should check them out!


----------



## dirtfan21 (Jan 23, 2011)

I live about a hour away and also could meet up with you. There is some awesome places to take some shots along the river. Also a busy town along the river.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm late to the party, but I live right smack dab in the middle of Minneapolis. There are some really neat locations for photos here, if you would like I can try and put together a map for you. I'm also not adverse to a meet and shoot with some other folks here. 

Places that I can think of that lend themselves to being photographed.........

New 35w bridge mpls (at night), stone arch bridge mpls (both on top and underneath, night or day), st Anthony falls mpls, flour mill ruins mpls, como zoo in st Paul, lake Harriet area in mpls, including the rose and peace gardens, 20th st footbridge over 35w (travel in numbers of at night) and a few others I will post later when my third cup of coffee kicks in.


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 13, 2011)

That's some cool advice, Stradawhovious! We're still in the process of planning this trip, so I can't tell how much time we're really going to be spending in the area, seems like we're flying into Chicago on 9 June and will travel down from there by hired car. Family celebrations will be on 18 June, so that's the time window we'll have got. Family meet-ups might be on the agenda in the days before the big event (60 years wedding anniversary), too. So it's not going to be just a photo trip. But it'd be fun to combine things, I say...


----------



## jebuell (Apr 24, 2011)

I grew up about 4 hours north but went to boarding school in one of the MSP suburbs.  I'll actually be back in town for my HS Reunion (hopefully) in mid-June and would love to meet up if other people are!


----------



## Stradawhovious (Jul 21, 2011)

Well?  How did it go?


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh... we never met up! Although we COULD have! I was there, I was there, indeed, and did meet up with another member from another forum.
AND we met up with a new branch of the family, which was quite exciting! 
So yes, I've been to your place and it was great fun, saw all the sights and all ... and took photos, of course. But I'm not sure I'm going to show any here, they are not really interesting... Some pics can be seen on my Facebook but you'd need to know my full name and be on my friends' list to see them...


----------



## jake337 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm a bit late.  I was on the west broadway/broadway st ne bridge last night attempting some bracketing shots of the city.


----------

